# Hello--a first post



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello all,

I am very happy to have discovered this discussion forum today (by sheer happenstance). I am especially happy to see a new list of recommended DVDs, many of which I don't have for even my favorite operas. _(well, time to get busy on Amazon/eBay I suppose!:lol_

Cheers,
Eli

Washington, DC


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Eli and welcome.

This forum, and the favourite DVD list, and the most recommended operas list, have set me on a terrible slippery slope. About 400 DVDs so far, and that's not counting ones I have borrowed from the library.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

From a little further up North along the Eastern Seaboard, welcome to Talk Classical.

I've temporarily arrested my 'DVD-jones' by committing not to make any further purchases until I finish viewing all the ones I have.

(I _do_ recognize that the measure is only temporary...)


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

If you have a good local library system, use it. It's helped me avoid making dozens of purchases I would have regretted.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Welcome ! Talkclassical is a freindly and fun forum , if you'll excuse the alliteration .


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello Eli & welcome to the forum.

Like Natalie, TC has nearly bankrupted me, CDs, DVDs & I daren't even think of the live opera I've seen since joining.

Couldn't be happier though!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Welcome! Hurry up and get on Amazon and stimulate our economy!


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

Manxfeeder said:


> Welcome! Hurry up and get on Amazon and stimulate our economy!


Oh, Amazon, MovieMars, Classical Music Superstore, and importcds are already all very happy that I discovered this forum and especially happy that I found the DVD list 

I wish there was an "Parental Control" setting for Amazon!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

buy, buy, buy


----------

